# Rusty Arch Repair - Metallic



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

2001 A Class Merc, in 933, Tiefseeblau Mica.

Usual Rusty Rear arches. I did the blend just above the stone chip vinyl, paint was great match from an ebay seller, will get name if needed.

I've got the other arch to do and some scuffs on the front bumper and bumper insert.

This is what a colour matched can, a bit of time, some clear coat and rubbing compound (halfords aerosol - brilliant) can do...all by hand.

Arch was like this but worse (still got to do this side)










and after:




























Came out well and even in the flesh, i can't see where my own blend was. Which is more than I can say about the Mrs Merc ML that was done via the insurance after a Cash for Crash scam against her


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks mint! Might get some of this rubbing compound you refer to, I did my wife's car's rear wheel arch recently and could have done with it :thumb:

What did you do about the rust, any treatment?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

oreA said:


> Looks mint! Might get some of this rubbing compound you refer to, I did my wife's car's rear wheel arch recently and could have done with it :thumb:
> 
> What did you do about the rust, any treatment?


80 grit back to metal, then some Por15 metal ready. This gives a good base for the paint to bond.

The rust will come from the rear of the arch and arch lip. So cleaned out and will touch in the very edge of the lip with smooth hammerite and coat the inner lip with Spray wax.

Hopefully it should see a couple of years but rust does love coming back lol.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Pics seem to have gone, shame would have liked to have seen them.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah not sure why?, i'll put them on another server and try again.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> Pics seem to have gone, shame would have liked to have seen them.


All sorted, not sure why but google links just stopped working.

Here are the other repairs still to do.



















So I'll keep it updated, might be a while. The last arch repair was done with a 2 year old trying to help out!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks great. Any photos during the work? Take my hat off to folk that can do this.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> Looks great. Any photos during the work? Take my hat off to folk that can do this.


I'll get some in between stages for the next arch.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to show somethings don't always need paint for a quick repair: Turtle Wax Chip Stick Repair

Obviously it will need doing every couple of moths but it really is a 1 minute job.

Vehicle had a slight impact on bumper which broke the mount lugs and caused these hairline splits.










1 minute rubbing with the chipstick lipstick type pen:










Now i took that close up to show the cracks are still visible, but not from say 1 foot away. Which for me is good enough, its my car btw from this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377376

Standing a foot or 2 away:



















For a tenner these sticks are magic.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmmm .....


The thing is ... those stress fractures go through the lacquer, through to the paint, through to the primer .... and finally stop at the plastic bumper.

Good luck for what you've achieved for now - but with temp changes (hot sun/cold evenings) the cracks will expand/contract .... and I fear you'll find yourself back at square one.


----------

